# [H]Ultramarines & I.G. Catachans[W]£ & or Epic 40K/10mm/6mm Sci fi



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

Please see pics here:
Ultramarines
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8614180152/in/set-72157633394405822/lightbox/

I.G. Catachans
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8697937389/in/set-72157633378889695/lightbox/



Please note, I am in the U.K.


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

Wish I had something you wanted, I'd take them all off you in a shot.


----------

